# Historical Sales Database



## DebBrown (Sep 10, 2005)

I've finally updated the database with entries from the past few months.  I need to apologize to everyone who has submitted data and waited for the update.

I am officially retiring my volunteer duties as of today.  It's been great but I no longer have the time to devote to this job.

Another TUG member has already agreed to take over and I'm sure he will introduce himself soon.

Thanks everyone!
Debbie Brown


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 10, 2005)

DebBrown said:
			
		

> II am officially retiring my volunteer duties as of today.  It's been great but I no longer have the time to devote to this job.



Thanks for all your dedication and hard work for all those years, Debbie.  It is greatly appreciated by the Members.


----------

